# New Broadreach puppy -Izzy



## SaraLee (Aug 14, 2013)

This is Izzy our 9 week old cockerpoo. She is a bundle of fun and makes us laugh every day. http://i1365.photobucket.com/albums/r760/cockerpoo/null_zpsdfc41aff.jpg


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! She is absolutely gorgeous!! Gorgeous! More pics please!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh what an absolute sweetheart 

Enjoy the puppy days, they fly by...

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see more pictures! She has gorgeous features!


----------



## SaraLee (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you, I will try to get more photos on but it has taken me ages to get that one on. This is the first time i 've been on a forum.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Use photobucket?


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. What a lovely photo, she looks really cute and inquisitive.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Gorgeous little izzy..Mitzi is from broadreach! Enjoy the puppy months - they fly by!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's gorgeous , what a beautiful face xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Izzy is so cute and obviously very inquisitive!  enjoy the forum. Lots of help and willing listeners to rants and frustration, worries etc. so get ready to get hooked!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So adorable. Can't wait to see her grow.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful girl and beautiful colouring!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

She's beautiful...lovely little Broadreach girl!!....but I'm biased I have a Broadreach boy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

she certainly looks cute, and cheeky!


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Gorgeous...we had to postpone ours in the end as I was taken ill and have been in hospital three times with emergency blood transfusion and then an op today ( awake after the general)..on the next list though......and will be fully recovered in time. She's lovely xxxx


----------



## SaraLee (Aug 14, 2013)

I ' m so sorry that you have been unwell and hope you get your puppy soon . Izzy has been a joy and it is clear that Anne socialized them really well. Good luck!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Any more pics Sara?


----------



## kellyfb80 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi SaraLee, can I just ask who Izzy's mum and dad were as we picked our cockapoo puppy up from Broadreach on Monday................I think they may be siblings!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

What a pretty little lady, she's got that look in her eye, "I'm mischief but I'm also cute so I can get away with it!"  Enjoy her.


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Flossie's sister! She's lovely...such gorgeous eyes  how's her tummy been? Flossie has been a bit under par but we have a lovely vet friend who is doing some tests  its so wonderful x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute little izzy! - I'm loving all these new little puppies, they all have the "ahhhh" factor and the power to make me puppy broody all over again x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh just lovely! She's very spaniely I think, enjoy


----------



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Teddy's sister - you are gorgeous - lots of Broadreach puppies!


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Sara - 
She's sooo pretty! Is she cookies litter 9june ? Lovely puppy xxx


----------



## SaraLee (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all. Izzy's Mum was Kiwi and her Dad was Archie, she was born on 9th June. She did have colitis for 2 weeks until she was finally given antibiotics and we have changed her diet to Natures Menu. We still have to be careful what she eats as she was given a kong with filler at dog training and had a funny tummy the following day. I would love to see some photos of her brothers and sisters and find out how they are doing.


----------



## SaraLee (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all. Hopefully I've uploaded another pic of Izzy.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

oh she is adorable - have fun with the puppy times, they can be exhausting but so worth it too. My boy is one this week and I would not be without him. Currently asleep on my feet.


----------



## Zeliana (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Sara. She is beautiful. We also have a broadreach puppy from Jiffy and Archie born on 13 June - are they from the same litter? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's lovely.. Her coat will be interesting to watch develop. Glad she's feeling better.


----------

